# New puppy coming home in two!!!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello all!!! 
I was just wanting some advice from you all on what to expect the first couple of days and or weeks when bringing home our new baby!!! We have two dogs already at home so it will be quite an adjustment I am sure. My husand and I are going to have everthing out like expen,toys and food bowl ready and out for a couple of days so my dogs will get used to it being in there living room. I have a towl that we have been sleeping with that we are going to take to the breeder so she can have our scent then her scent of her mommy and littermates. I am soo excited but nervous too.:biggrin1:  Well,I am sure we will do just fine. I love this forum it really has helped out alot. I hope to hear from you all soon!!!

Thanks,
Meg:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Expect some fun, some accidents, some entertainment, some extra long naps after the first day or two, some sweetness and more fun, a possible wakeup once or twice the first night, and a lot more fun.

That would be what I would think you could expect. :biggrin1: 

Advice?
If you can take pictures once a week for the first couple of months, you'll be surprised how quickly they change. It is fun to go back and flip through the photos, especially if they are in a similar pose, or positioned with the same toy so you can see the growth.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

When you first get your little Hav home with you expect some adjustment period time for them. A little exporing, maybe a little apprehension with regards to where they are and the fact that they no longer have familiar surroundings. It'll be interesting to see how the little one interacts with the dogs you already have at home with you. A little parenting maybe in order for the larger dogs. It should be loads of fun. find out from the Breeder what the situation with the Puppuy was when they were at the breeders. If they were exposed to the crate when they were at the breeders, were they paper trained, litter trained. Find out what the feeding times were and what type of food they were on so you can keep them on it so as not to upset their system. For Radar we feed him the small breed puppy Eukanuba formula. We soak it a bit before we give it to him so it can expand a little bit in the bowl instead of his tummy. Eventually they can eat it hard when they get older. Out little guy has an interesting feeding habit. Sometimes he'll eat all of his food only if we are there with him so we will eat dinner smetimes when he eats dinner, like a family y'know. It's fun sometimes because they really are like babies sometimes and it helps to get them into a routine. The most enjoyabe thing is when you potty train them and you get some success at it. If you have a house with a good size yard then training may be easier because the potty area is right there. My Wife and I use the litter training because we are on the ninth floor. Radar, since we began potty training him have seen him not have one accident on the floor since we had the litter box and his sleeping area right beside one another. We will take him out for playtime and then when we think he's gonna go or right after he takes a big drink if water we place him in the litter box and say "Go Potty" he always goes pee and we praise him. He really likes the praise, he craves it so he always wants to please with an obedient act whish makes our lives easier. 

Have Fun.

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It would be a good thing if you could get something with the new puppy's scent on it and leave it in your house. This way, your other dogs will be used to the new scent. Expect the usual trial and error with food and the wonderful world of potty training. In the case of new puppies, patience is much more than a virtue. It should be sainthood.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Meg, 

When do we get to see pictures?? I have seen her and she is a doll, I'm sure everyone else would love to get a look at her.hoto: Please


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Meg, Congrats!! We want to see pics!!
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah Meg....we're like picture junkies....please give our fix!:couch2: :amen:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news, Meg! Won't be long now. 

I suggest you get LOTS of paper towels for the pee messes that most likely will occur. Also get some kind of cleanser that will get rid of the odor of urine so the pup doesn't keep going to the same spot. 

Yes, patience is definitely key, but it's easy with such an adorable puppy and when you understand that it's almost always OUR fault when the pup pees where it shouldn't then the stress of it lightens a little. You'll need eyes in the back of your head when he's out of his pen so if you can't provide that, then tethering him to your waist or keeping him in his pen will make catching a squat in an inappropriate place very easy to do and correct. 

Do you have a good shampoo for the Hav? You won't have to worry about conditioner or mats at such a young age, but that time will come. Get the pup used to being combed daily. It takes no more than 5 mins and if you praise/treat afterwards, the pup will love being groomed for when the really SERIOUS grooming sessions start a few months later. 

The best tip I ever got, was "Don't allow the pup to get away with behaviour now that you wouldn't want him doing as an adult dog." It's terribly cute when puppy nibbles on your fingers, or pulls at your pant leg, whimpers to be picked up or sits on your lap while you're having dinner....... but is that behaviour you'll allow 6 months or a year from now? Think long-term and correcting and rewarding will be easier to do with that in mind.

Pictures please!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Meg on your new baby girl!:biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

congr on your little one how exciting I remember when Yoda first came I could not sleep. LOL how much fun you will have when she gets to your place dont for get to take lots of home coming pictures


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats Meg. Expect the new mommy jitters. It's normal. Best of luck.


----------

